
Book review: How pleasure works by Paul Bloom - kilian
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/css-xhtml/book-review-how-pleasure-works/
======
taphangum
Thanks for the shout out Kilian. The blurb was awesome! Still one of the
highest re open rates so far. :)

